# Anyone Else Experienced This?



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

So I have a rubber plant by my tank on the side, and have noticed some strange behaviour that started after I put the plant there. At any given time once the lights go out, I see a RBP or two swimming up against the glass almost like their trying to get to the plant, starting from the bottom up to the top breaking the water. Some of the leaves do push up against the glass and the P's seem to take turns trying to get at it. 
When I moved the plant to the other side of the tank, they stopped doing it, yet when I moved it back the following night they started again.
Anyone else ever experienced something as bizarre as this?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

They're for sure trying to hide in the plant but can't process that it's on the other side of the tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol, it's just odd cause the tank is a jungle and they're not skittish fish.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah probably trying to hide but I would also venture to guess that the side the plant is on is probably the side of the tank where your reds spend most of their time (dominant side)..it's the place in the tank were they feel secure and safe (their chill spot) and that also might be why they are trying to attack it.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What's different between the side they try to swim into vs the other side? Is one side more open to human traffic etc. while the other is a quiet corner? Maybe it has to do with them wanting to get out of the human spotlight...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

No difference. It's just a strange behaviour that started when I put the plant there. It's amusing to watch, yet I'm just trying to work out why they do it, and why they take turns, lol.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting... you should get that on video. . . I'm a bit curious to see them go at it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I recorded it yesterday though the video came out really dark as they only do it when the lights are off. I'll upload it anyway so you can see it, it's just strange lol.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool man... Yeah I always wanna get better videos of my Rhoms.. but the tank location always sucks with lighting and a glare...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I tried playing the video back and its too dark to even see whats going on, so I tried to edit it but it made it worse. I'm going to try turning the lights on to capture it cause one of them is doing it right now. Recording tanks sucks, lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Interesting


----------

